

Show HN: Simple way to generate music with cellular automatons - zmitri

At Toronto Music Hack Day I built a simple, yet sleek grid based interface to generate music with cellular automatons. Tap on the grid to add more atoms.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tap-pad.herokuapp.com<p>It&#x27;s rather beautiful as although the music is random sounding, it&#x27;s actually 100% deterministic.<p>I made a web version and an iPad app. You can also share the state of the grid and share it via link:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tap-pad.herokuapp.com&#x2F;661621<p>Code is all open-sourced on Github under MIT:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dmitric&#x2F;tap-pad-web<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dmitric&#x2F;tap-pad-ios
======
zmitri
links:

[http://tap-pad.herokuapp.com](http://tap-pad.herokuapp.com)

example grid:

[http://tap-pad.herokuapp.com/661621](http://tap-pad.herokuapp.com/661621)

code:

[https://github.com/dmitric/tap-pad-web](https://github.com/dmitric/tap-pad-
web)

[https://github.com/dmitric/tap-pad-ios](https://github.com/dmitric/tap-pad-
ios)

